# zombie makeup



## Alexandria (Oct 29, 2012)

Makeup for zombie walk this year. Let me know what y'all think! .


----------



## fingers (Sep 4, 2012)

Very cool. Good job!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

You did an awesome job, now go audition for Face-Off


----------

